# One ear drooping



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

Okay say I'm at a loss here. My cat is very healthy and is an indoor cat. But lately her left ear has been drooping. It doesn't seem like it hurts her at all, no sign of ear mites, ticks, blood, or infection. Her ear doesn't smell and she doesn't seem to be off balance at all. But I can tell it bothers her because she will shake her head or try to gently scratch at it with her hind paws. 
My best bet is she got some water in her ear when I gave her a bath a few weeks ago but I don't know. Any ideas? Is there something I can do to help her out? 
Obviously if she appears to get worse I'll take her to the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It sounds like a vet visit is in order ASAP. If it's been going on for more than a few days you need to take her in. It could be an ear infection deep in her ear canal.

If water gets caught in their ears it can cause an infection. If it were me I'd take her in tomorrow at the latest. You don't need to rush to the e-vet, but get her in.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes yes yes....to the vet...sounds like an infection.


----------



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

Brought her to the vet. She had a big chunk of wax and the smear was positive for yeast and cocci bacteria. Got some drops for her and she seems to be feeling better already. 

Yah for $75 vet bill. Thank goodness for carecredit


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

So glad the vet could dx her so quickly! Prayers for her to feel better ASAP!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! Glad you got her to the vet!
Now she can improve!


----------



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

Thanks yall!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

